# مراقبة سير المشاريع



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 ديسمبر 2011)

د. فيصل بن الفديع الشريف


تعتبر نظرية القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value Management أحد أهم وأبسط الأدوات المستخدمة لمراقبة سير المشاريع والتحكم فيها. وتعتمد على القيمة المخططة للمشروع حسب الجدول الزمني المعد له، وهي قيمة يتم تحديدها حسب التخطيط المعد للتنفيذ والإنجاز المتوقع، وتتم موافقة جميع الأطراف عليها واعتمادها كأساس لمراقبة المشروع. كما تعتمد على متغيرين يتم إدخالهما كل شهر هما القيمة المكتسبة للمشروع وهي قيمة المستخلصات التي يتم اعتمادها للصرف على المشروع، والتكلفة الفعلية وتمثل ما تم صرفه على المشروع خلال الشهر. هذه المتغيرات البسيطة يمكن عن طريقها معرفة مدى تأخر أو تقدم المشروع، ومدى كفاءة التدفقات النقدية التي تخصص للمشروع من الزيادة والنقص، كما يمكن عن طريقها التنبؤ بموعد نهاية المشروع وقيمته النهائية اعتمادا على نسب الإنجاز التي يتم تحقيقها كل شهر. 


المقاولون هم أكثر المستفيدون من نتائج نظرية القيمة المكتسبة للمشروع، فهي توضح لهم موقفهم وما يجب عليهم عمله لتفادي الانحرافات السلبية. وذلك باعتبار أن المقاول هو الذي يتحكم في أحد المدخلات وهو التكلفة الفعلية. لكنها أيضا تعتبر أداة بسيطة وفعاله في مراقبة تقدم الإنجاز في المشاريع للقطاع العام أيضا، وكنت قد فوجئت في حديثي مع أحد مديري المشاريع في القطاع العام بأنه لا يؤمن بأن نظرية القيمة المكتسبة يمكن أن تكون أداة لمراقبة المشاريع للمالك أيضا، وأعتقد أنني أقنعته بأنها كذلك عندما يتم الاتفاق على القيمة المخططة للمشروع، وهو ما يُعرف بمنحنى إس S Curve، ويتم متابعة تقديمات المقاول للمستخلصات الشهرية للمشروع ويتم إدخالها كقيمة مكتسبة وتجاهل التكلفة الفعلية لنستطيع كسب عدة أمور من وراء هذا الإجراء، فموقف المشروع من الجدول الزمني المخطط يكون واضحا، ويكون هذا دافعا أيضا للاهتمام بالمستخلصات الشهرية وهو ما يوفر السيولة النقدية المطلوبة لإنجاز المشروع. في الوقت الذي تتضح فيه الانحرافات ويمكن مراقبتها في بدايتها والتدخل لحلها بعد معرفة أسبابها ودوافعها. 



مخرجات القيمة المكتسبة عندما يتم تطبيقها على المشاريع تكون في وضوح سير المشروع ومدى تقدم الإنجاز فيه مقارنة بالإنجاز المخطط له. وفي معرفة معدل الأداء الزمني ومتى سينتهي المشروع وما ستكون عليه التكلفة في نهاية المشروع بناء على تقدمه الفعلي الحالي. كما يتم معرفة معدلات الأداء الزمني والمادي والفروقات بين الإنجاز الفعلي والمخطط فيما يتعلق بمدة المشروع وتكلفته. وكل هذه المؤشرات على بساطتها تُعطي المسؤول صورة واضحة ومبسطة عن المشروع تمكنه من التدخل في الوقت المناسب وبحث الأسباب التي أدت إلى التقدم الإيجابي والحث عليها ومكافأة القائمين عليها، والأسباب التي أدت إلى سلبية التقدم وتأخر المشروع عن المخطط الزمني المعتمد له ومعالجة هذه الأسباب في الوقت المناسب. وربما تكون الفائدة الأجدر بالاهتمام هو أن اعتماد القيمة المكتسبة يجعل الاهتمام بالتدفقات النقدية للمشروع محط اهتمام جميع الأطراف، ويؤدي ذلك إلى الحرص على تقديم المستخلصات واعتمادها حتى يتمكن الجميع من معرفة مخرجات نظرية إدارة القيمة المكتسبة للمشروع. الجدير بالذكر أن هذه النظرية - رغم بساطتها - لا يتم تطبيقها إلا في أحوال نادرة، مع أنها هي الأساس في مراقبة سير المشاريع والتحكم فيها في برامج الحاسب الآلي المشهورة الخاصة بإدارة المشاريع. وما يُميزها بحق هو سهولتها وقلة المدخلات أو المتغيرات، مع وضوح المخرجات وسهولة قراءتها.


نشر هذا المقال في جريدة الاقتصادية ، العدد6627 الصادر يوم السبت 8 محرم 1433 الموافق 3 ديسمبر 2011 ،، على الرابط التالي:


http://www.aleqt.com/2011/12/03/article_603570.html


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (8 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكر للدكتور فيصل مقاله الهادف ولكن أود التعليق على أن المتغيرات المذكورة بالمقال والتى تعتمد عليها القيمة المكتسبة ليست بالمتغيرات البسيطة بل هى أصعب التحديات التى تواجه شركات المقاولات وإننى من واقع الخبرة الشخصية أستطيع أن أجزم أنه ليس هناك شركة مقاولات صغيرة أو كبيرة تستطيع بصفة شهرية معرفة ماذا تم تنفيذه وكم كانت تكلفته إلا إذا تم التنفيذ من خلال عدد محدود من المقاولين أصحاب العقود المتكاملة


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (8 ديسمبر 2011)

تم حذفها للتكرار


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي فيصل شكراً على هذا الموضوع الجيد ... فنحن إلى حاجة إلى مناقشة مثل هذه المواضيع وخاصة أن ملتقي إدارة المشاريع أصبح مركزاً فقط على مواضيع برامج الحاسوب لإدارة المشاريع ... في حين مثل هذا الموضوع يعتبر مهماً لنقل الخبرة بين المهندسين. فمثلاً تواجهنا عدة عقبات في تطبيق نظرية القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value Management هي كالتالي:
1- ضعف إعداد الجدول الزمني أوعدم إعداده بالشكل الدقيق من قبل المقاول وخاصة في المشاريع الصغيرة فمثلاً قد يزيد المقاول المدة للأنشطة الأولي في المشروع كسباً للوقت وتوقعاً منه للحصول على سيولة مالية من مشاريعه الأخرى.
2- كثرة الــتأخير الخارج عن إرادة الطرفين فمثلاً في المواقع النفطية يتطلب الأمر إستخراج تصاريح دخول لتلك المواقع محددة المدة وتتوقف على الإدارة المختصة بإستخراج تلك التصاريح.
3- حذف بعض البنود أو إضاقة بنود أخرى إلى مجال العمل وعدم الأهتمام بالتغذية العكسية للمشروع وتعديل الجدول الزمني.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (8 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ محي الدين ..
كلامك صحيح ،، هي تحدي لغياب او ضعف التنظيم ،، الموضوع ليس صعبا على الاطلاق ولكنه يحتاج الى تنظيم اداري ومحاسبي محكم ، غير ذلك ، الامور تسير بشكل كأنه آلي. وبذلك تتحقق أهداف القيمة المكتسبة.

رمزة الزبير ..
صحيح كلامك ،، نظرية القيمة المكتسبة تعتمد على التخطيط المحكم للموارد وبالتالي للجدول الزمني. التخطيط غير المتساوي مثل ما يفعله بعض المقاولين من التحميل المقدم للتكاليف يجعل من متابعة الجدول الزمني المخطط أمرا صعبا ، وبالتالي يظهر المشروع كأنه متقدم او متأخر بينما هو يسير بشكل طبيعي. لكن التخطيط الأقرب للصحيح والمبني على الامكانيات وتسلسل الانشطة ، يعطي نتائج جيده مع القيمة المكتسبة ،، السيولة النقدية المتضخمة في بداية المشروع قد تعطي نتائج غير مرغوب فيها في المراحل المتأخرة من المشروع.
ليس هناك تأخير خارج عن إرادة الاطراف المتعلقة بالمشروع الا اذا كانت التخطيط للمخاطر لم يكن محكما او لم يكن اصلا في الحسبان. الجدول الزمني لا بد ان يكون مرنا بحيث يتم تحديثه حسب الحاجة.
أشكر لكم مداخلاتكم التي تثري الموضوع.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي فيصل شكراً على ردك ، ولكن هناك بعض الظروف الخارجة عن إرادة الطرفين فعلاً، فمثلاً إستخراج التصاريح النفطية يتم من خلال الجهات الأمنية التي تخضع لمزاج وسلوك آمر أو مدير تلك الجهة والتي تحدد صلاحية التصريح النفطي (دخول المواقع النفطية) هذه الجهات لا تخضع لرب العمل ، وهذا مثال بسيط جداً عن الظروف الخارجة عن إرادة الظروف.

وهناك ظروف أخري تعتبر خارج إرادة الظروفين هي القوي القاهرة وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، القضاء والقدر ، الحروب ، الحصار البحري ، الكوارث الطبيعية الغير متوقعة.

ها هي ثورات الربيع العربي وليست بالبعيد أثرت على المشاريع الجاري التنفيذ وتوقف العمل بل أن بعض المشاريع في ليبيا لم يتم أستنائف العمل حتى تاريخه.

هناك مثال عالمي أخر هو إرتفاع الأسعار بعد الأزمة المالية العالمية أدي إلى تأخر بعض المشاريع فمثلاً إرتفاع حديد التسليح وحسب معلوماتي أنكم واجهتم نفس المشكلة بالسعودية بل أن اللوائح الحديثة للعقود الإدارية نصت على حق المقاول بمطالبة بزيادة الأسعار التعاقدية في مثل هذه الظروف.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (9 ديسمبر 2011)

صحيح صحيح ،، كلامك صحيح ، المشاريع عرضه لما ذكرت وأكثر ، لكن هذا ليس له علاقة بالقيمة المكتسبة ، عندما يتعرض المشروع للتوقف لأي سبب ، او لتأخير خارج عن الارادة لأي سبب ، يجب ان ينعكس ذلك بالتأكيد على الجدول الزمني ، فيتم تحديثه كلما تم التغيير ، وعندما يتغيير الجدول الزمني تتغير معطيات القيمة المكتسبة ونتائجها بالتأكيد. هذه الامور علاجها تعاقدي اكثر من كونه متعلق بالادوات التي نستخدمها لمراقبة تقدم المشروع. وارتفاع الاسعار الطارئ والغير منطقي بما يتوافق مع الزيادة الطبيعية للتضخم، تتم معالجته بأوامر تغيير يتم الاتفاق عليها بين اطراف المشروع. بالنسبة للزيادات المبالغ فيها في اسعار حديد التسليح وما يتعلق به، وكذلك اسعار النحاس قإنه تمت معالجتها في السعودية بتعويض المقاولين حسب معادلات يتم حسابها بين اطراف العقد، وقد كانت الزيادة في الاسعار كافية لتعويض المقاولين عن ارتفاع اسعار هذه البنود.
أشكر لك مداخلتك ، مع تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الأخ فيصل أود إضافة نقطة هامة لموضوعك الحيوى وهى أن المشكلة لاتكمن فى مزايا تطبيق أحد أدوات إدارة المشاريع ولكن المشكلة الأساسية تكمن فى قناعة القائمين على تنفيذ المشاريع بجدوى هذه السياسات ففى المجتمع الأوربى والأمريكى تعتبر هذه السياسات من المسلمات وتتنافس مئات الشركات فى إنتاج التطبيقات والبرامج لإستقطاب شركات المقاولات ولكن على الرغم من ضخامة العمل بسوق المقاولات السعودى لاتجد سوى مجموعة من البرامج لاتتجاوز أصابع اليد الواحدة ولايتم تطبيقها بصورة صحيحة كما جاء فى مقالك فالمشكلة التى نعانى منها هى ضرورة تغيير ثقافة القائمين على شركات المقاولات وعندها سيكون من السهل تطبيق سياسات إدارة المشروعات وقد كتبت فى إحدى الشركات بعض الفوائد المترتبة على تتبع التكلفة الفعلية وضرورة تخصيصها الصحيح على ماتم تنفيذه وعدم الإعتماد على التقارير المالية المحاسبية لأنها ليس لها أى علاقة بالنواحى الفنية وألخصها فى الآتى عسى أن تعود ببعض الفائدة على اًصحاب الإهتمام :-


*إن نظرة شركات المقاولات لمشروعاتها على أنها سلعة تجارية تفقدها الكثير من الأرباح التى يمكن أن تحصل عليها لو أعادت النظر للمشروع على أنه منتج صناعى وعلى أنها ليست شركة مقاولات ولكنها أحد المصانع الذى تعتمد أرباحه على مكونات المنتج وكفاءة خطوط الإنتاج من خلال التحليل الدقيق والمراقبة المستمرة لكافة تكاليف عملية الإنتاج*

*إن عملية توفير العمالة والمعدات والمواد والمقاولين لإنجاز عمل ما فى مشروعات المقاولات هو الوجه الأول لعملة وجهها الثانى على نفس القدر من الأهمية وهو ماذا تم إنجازه من خلال هذه الموارد وهل تم توظيفها على الوجه الأمثل بما يعظم أرباح المشروع ويضمن تجنب أية مؤشرات سلبية*

* إن عملية حصر الكميات المنجزة من المشروع والكميات المتبقية منه وكذلك تخصيص المصروفات على ماتم إنجازه هى عملية دورية تبدأ مع بداية المشروع وقد تستمر لفترة بعد نهايته وقد تستهلك مجهودات أكثر من جهة كما ان الوقت المستغرق فى هذه العملية قد يكون أكبر من الوقت المتوفر للإستفادة منها فى إتخاذ قرارات معينة قد يكون لها أهمية خاصة وكذلك قد يؤدى عدم دقة البيانات إلى إعادة العمل فى كل مرة من بدايته*

*إن وجود وسيلة فعالة ودقيقة لتجميع البيانات بصورة دورية وتجميعية منذ بداية المشروع وخلال أية فترة من عمر المشروع هو الضمان الرئيسى لإتخاذ القرارات الفعالة فى الوقت المناسب*

*إن المجهود المبذول فى إصدار التقارير يجب إعادة توجيهه فى تحليل نتائج هذه التقارير للإستفادة القصوى من النتائج المستخلصة منها فالغاية ليست إصدار التقارير أو الإطلاع على بياناتها ولكن الغاية هى تحليل النتائج لزيادة الربحية ولتقليل أية خسائر*

*إن بعض المعلومات البسيطة عن المشروع مثل تطبيق سياسة ( 4*3) يمكن أن تعطى نتائج عالية القيمة فى مخرجاتها تستطيع توجيه المشروع فى الإتجاه الصحيح نحو الإستغلال الأمثل للموارد لتحقيق أعلى إنتاجية من خلال أقل تكلفة*​


----------



## s214759 (17 يوليو 2012)

نقطة جدا رائعة , ولكن ماذا تفعل عندما تناقش المالك , ويقول لك لايحتاج , عندها فماعليك فعله سوى الاستماع لكلامه وتركه يفعل مايريد


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## gaber osman (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة خير يا دكتور


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 مارس 2015)

PRACTICE STANDARD FOR
EARNED VALUE MANAGEMENT
Second Edition
2011​


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

